# Planted Tank Size Opinion?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The best size tank for one person isn't the best size for everyone. It all depends on what you want, how much room you have for it, how much money you can afford to spend, etc.

I think some general rules are;
1. Few people wish they had a smaller tank.
2. 24 inches is about the maximum height that lets you reach the substrate for maintenance and planting.
3. Tank lengths in one foot increments are easiest to find good lighting for.
4. Front to back depth, for best appearance and pleasure, should be more than 16 inches, preferably about 24 inches.
5. Rimless tanks generally look better than tanks with plastic rims.
6. Big tanks weigh a lot, so the type of floor you have, and how well it is supported limits the maximum size for the tank.


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

In my opinion, if you are going to aquascape any little bit; 40 gallon breeder is the smallest standard sized tank with an 18" depth. You can do so much with it. I have a 55 gallon and the 12" is very limiting imo.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> The best size tank for one person isn't the best size for everyone. It all depends on what you want, how much room you have for it, how much money you can afford to spend, etc.
> 
> I think some general rules are;
> 1. Few people wish they had a smaller tank.
> ...


Fully agree, especially with #1. I have gone 10, 28, 75 and now on 210 gallon. If the wife ever lets me (again), I will go even bigger.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I always, I mean always, wish I had more width front to back, no matter what size tank i've ever had. Go with the widest one you can, especially if that means you don't have to take on extra height.

A 36x18x18 (LxWxH) would be my favorite dimension, probably. 48x24x24 would also be awesome. My tank is 24x12x14. I wish it was either wider or shorter, or both.

I see a pattern with my preferences.... I guess you could say I like it best when the height and width are equal, with each being half the length of the tank. That's just my preference.

Whatever you do, get the biggest you can afford and have space for and is practical to do. I have a 60-P because my college puts a limit of 20 gallons on aquariums, and because anything bigger would look strange and start cutting into my living space.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

I think the most important measure to consider is length. You will have so many more lighting options with either a 24" or 48" long tank because these are the standard lengths of T5 HO and PC light fixtures. I'd say a 25 gallon high tank is pretty ideal for a small/medium size tank.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

J.farrand said:


> 1.I'm thinking convience of maintaince as a main priority. I want to be able to grow and harvest plants for aquarium club meetings and auctions.


If that's your goal, then I'd say the standard 55 gallon. Anything larger and you'll have to shell out so much more money on substrate, particularly if you're planning on purchasing aquasoil, azoo plant grower bed, etc.


----------

